# Cheap Multimedia PC (talkin abt eSys)



## discovermysoul (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi guys, i need a bit help.

I want to upgrade my ageing PC but the problem is I couldnt come up with a good budget. So now I have to cautiosly go for it.

The problem is, after I saw the eSys PC ad in digit(feb issue) I came across the Wizard line of PCs from eSys and ther was one with a pricetag of 13K. The config was awsome.. I just want to make sure is it a good choice coz in tht amount I will be getting a lot of stuff and I can even invest the rest of the money in a good graphic solution(the main reason for the updation)...


----------



## aritrap (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont know if the eSys customer Care or their service is good but eSys is a good choice for someone who wants to upgrade as u already own a monitor(the config's in the ads *don't* come with a monitor).


----------

